# Celular Huawei Sacend G630 memoria interna dañada



## diegop

*S*aludos *, *al momento de iniciar el teléfono se reinicia solo ademas sale un mensaje que dice que la memoria interna esta dañanda y no esta disponible *,* ya le restablecí a los datos de fabrica pero aun persiste el problema. 
*G*racias ¿*Q*ue puedo hacer? ...


----------



## papirrin

Flashearlo, y si no funciona. a venderlo para piezas.


----------



## diegop

ok muchas gracias


----------



## papirrin

¿no se mojo, golpeo o algo asi verdad? ¿humedad reciente?


----------



## Scooter

Ayer el mío consideró que no tenía ganas de volverse a encender después de un reinicio manual.
Afortunadamente flasheando la última versión del sistema operativo resucitó.
Es un fnac5.7; idéntico a un bq5.7
De paso he pasado de android 4.2 a 4.4. No actualicé en su día por pura vagancia o flojera.
Menos mal, aún le queda garantía pero no tenía ganas de enviarlo al SAT y andar dos semanas sin teléfono.

bla bla bla... todo esto para decir que si. que es probable que reflasheando una imagen del sistema operativo funcione.


----------



## diegop

gracias lo intentré


----------

